# Wild Spanish Moss as a Terrarium Accent



## Tenevanica (May 2, 2016)

I've been in Florida the past week (that explains my lack of posting ) and there is beautiful (IMO) Spanish moss (_Tillandsia usneoides_) hanging from the trees here. I would love to collect some and use it as a terrarium accent. I did some research, and it turns out Spanish moss isn't actually moss, it's a Bromeliad. It's a common low light outdoor garden plant in the South, but I have no idea if it will grow in a terrarium. It would still look good dead I assume, but I'm not sure about that. Also, do you think it would survive going through the X-Ray machine the TSA uses, or would I have to put it in a checked bag for the return flight? Thanks!

EDIT: I just realized that this may have been more appropriately placed in the live plants sub-forum. Feel free to move it, mods!


----------



## ErinM31 (May 2, 2016)

I agree it is beautiful and have even found it here, at least during the rainy season on trees by the river.  It is worth a try -- one of the larger local epiphytes has done well in my toad terrarium so long as I remember to give it the occasional misting (I think the smaller ones did not do so well because large toads scrambling after their prey are not gentle, lol). I collected some Spanish moss and put it in one of my isopod enclosures; we'll see how it does. I really don't think that dose of x-rays will harm it, but it might be a good idea to put it in your checked baggage.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## The Snark (May 4, 2016)

These plants need a LOT of air circulation. Not sure if you would get enough in a terrarium environment.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sschind (May 4, 2016)

Make sure you check it closely for bugs.  I grabbed a bunch of it many years ago and it was loaded with red mites.  At least I think they were mites.  Can you imagine what they could turn into if they went through the Airport x ray machines.  I'd put in a call to Stan Lee.

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## Thistles (May 4, 2016)

I've kept it in dart frog vivs before. Out of the 3 I tried it in, it only thrived in one. It needs high humidity, and, as The Snark said, a lot of air circulation. If it dries, it's fine dead. If not, it will grow mold and be nasty. You can try it, but you might have better luck using a bag of pre-dried stuff you can get at craft stores.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tenevanica (May 4, 2016)

sschind said:


> Make sure you check it closely for bugs.  I grabbed a bunch of it many years ago and it was loaded with red mites.  At least I think they were mites.  Can you imagine what they could turn into if they went through the Airport x ray machines.  I'd put in a call to Stan Lee.


I didn't think about the potential for mites before. Thanks for the heads up!



ErinM31 said:


> I agree it is beautiful and have even found it here, at least during the rainy season on trees by the river.  It is worth a try -- one of the larger local epiphytes has done well in my toad terrarium so long as I remember to give it the occasional misting (I think the smaller ones did not do so well because large toads scrambling after their prey are not gentle, lol). I collected some Spanish moss and put it in one of my isopod enclosures; we'll see how it does. I really don't think that dose of x-rays will harm it, but it might be a good idea to put it in your checked baggage.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## The Snark (May 5, 2016)

sschind said:


> Make sure you check it closely for bugs. I grabbed a bunch of it many years ago and it was loaded with red mites.


Really good call there. Tetranychus urticae can really get around and are extremely hard to get rid of, especially in a greenhouse or terrarium environment. They are polyphagous, munching just about any plant they infest from mosses to conifers. Even poison oak and creosote bush are on their menu. Extermination usually means culling everything in sight and repeated pesticide sprayings. 

I remember an infestation at the Angeles National Forest nursery. We ended up culling near 100,000 seedlings.


----------



## grimmjowls (May 14, 2016)

Chiggers love to hide in that stuff. Be aware of that as well. I would only use predried stuff like Thistles said. Rather be safe than sorry. 

Apart from the ecosystem it creates for problematic critters, it is quite pretty.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

